# Komm manchmal auf KEINE Seite..



## Knödelkopf (18. Januar 2004)

Tach @ll, 
Naja ich weiss nich wie ichs beschreiben soll.... aber fast immer wenn ich auf eine ... Homepage will kommt eine Seite wo steht:

_We're sorry, but the page you were looking for could not be found.
Use this new web search tool to find what you're searching for._


Hier ma n Screenshot:


----------



## JoelH (18. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

wissen die Götter auf welche Seite dich dein Browser leitet wenn die Seite nicht vorhanden sit, aber ein wenig mehr Infos würden not tun bei deinem Problem.

Also Vergleich, dass ist wie wen ich sag ich verliere immer im Schach wenn ich 1.d4 ziehe. Da kann mir dann auch keiner helfen, weil ich nur einen von ca. 60 Halbzügen gepostet hab. ICh hofe du verstehst.


----------



## MasterJM (20. Januar 2004)

Scann mal deinen Rechner nach Spy Tools.
Ist sicher was drauf, was das verursacht:

Spy Bot S&D


----------

